# Needs suggestions



## ecoelectric (Aug 19, 2011)

I am wondering what kind of tv to buy. What is more economical and affordable? LED tv, LCD tv or DLP? I need some opinions about these three kinds of tv


----------



## New_2_DIY (Aug 20, 2011)

Depends on what you are looking for. DLP are usually less expensive than LCD, Plasma or LED, but too large to hang on a wall ( they are wedge shaped, not thin and flat). LCD and Plasma are less expensive than LED, and all three types are hangable on a wall. 
3D set are up and coming, but personally I think that technology needs to mature for home use, since there are two different technologies pending, and one seems to be superior (the one that uses non powered glasses).


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

we bought a 55 inch samsung led from tigerdirect on sale. we couldnt be happier with it. they recently had 55 inch vizios for 799.00. dont know much about the vizio's tho.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

plasma has come way down, and unless you are putting it in a really bright room, i still prefer it over most others


----------



## ahdyholmes (Sep 2, 2011)

I have a DLP and don't have any complaints)))


----------



## New_2_DIY (Aug 20, 2011)

ahdyholmes said:


> I have a DLP and don't have any complaints)))


We had one too, a big wedge-shaped Panasonic floor model, great HD picture, but took up too much floor space so we opted for a projector in that room.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Look at the multiple discussions over at avsforum.com. They have beaten this discussion til the horse stopped breathing. As for your question, There is no such thing as a LED HD in a size that would be able to have in a consumer home. LCD sets come in various flavors (LED, CFL), as for worst to best, it would be in the following order: DLP at the bottom, LCD with CFL backlight next, LCD with LED, then Plasma. 3D sets are now down in price, that anyone can afford them, even though most that are buying are not doing it for the 3D.

We have a Sony 32" LCD in our Bedroom, and in our Living Room, we have a Panasonic 42" Plasma. Both are good sets, and have their pluses and minuses. The minus on the plasma, is now we are wanting a little larger, due to we watch a lot of movies on it, and Football season is here, so we want to move up in size. The Sony, we watch regular tv, and have a Roku for Netflix.

I would though, stay away from any set that has built in apps, because people are seeing still a lot of problems with the quality when watching Netflix, and the apps cooperating, very poor.


----------

